# How to start?



## HulkSmash (May 22, 2011)

Outside of ebay, what's the best method to get into horns? Who still sells bodies? I'd like to run the 18Sound 8MB400 with them. Also, I've heard good and bad things about running horns in a truck. Would P.Bateman's mods help raise the sound stage?

Any help is appreciated. I was going to install an old Oz Audio Comp set that I have that's brand new and never used, but I've always had the itch to try horns.


----------



## analogrocker (Aug 1, 2009)

Contact Eric Stevens on this forum to purchase horn bodies. Straight from the source!


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

Eric is a great source not only for the bodies but for any info you need.


----------

